# 300zx 1000 bucks needs motor, still a deal???



## rbs2.4 (Sep 24, 2009)

its black, decent condition. its an automatic tho so downfall but still i gs seems like a steal everything else good just need motor... well internal problems i could prob fix but rther just drop a new one in, worth it???


----------



## throttle (Mar 20, 2010)

rbs2.4 said:


> its black, decent condition. its an automatic tho so downfall but still i gs seems like a steal everything else good just need motor... well internal problems i could prob fix but rther just drop a new one in, worth it???


i got motor for it 300zx turbo motor black $650 schreiberremod[email protected]


----------

